# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > حرفه ای: jquery mobile

## mehdidanesh

با سلام و عرض ادب؛
نمی دونم سوالاتم رو درست و به جا مطرح کرده ام یا نه هر چه گشتم چیزی در این خصوص پیدا نکردم.
در مورد جی کوئری موبایل مطالبی را جستجو کردم یکسری کتب انگلیسی پیدا کردم و به علت ذیغ وقت نمی توانم آنها را مطالعه کنم اگر از دوستان کسی مطالب مفیدی(ترجیحا فارسی) در این زمینه دارد ممنون می شوم مرا یاری کند.
و همین طور در زمینه ساختارهای صفحات وب و صفحات وب تلفن همراه اگر مطالبی دارید، بگذارید.
منظور از ساختار این است که یک سایتی با مطالبی همچون (موزیک ، تصاویر ، ویدئو، پخش آنلاین و ...) چگونه در موبایل به نمایش در می آید؟
با تشکر

----------


## jalil_gh

شما اگه jQuery Mobile رو به طور کامل دانلود کنید تو قسمت demo به طور کامل همه قسمت‌های این فریم‌ورک رو با مثال توضیح داده و نیازی به کتاب ندارید.
در مورد پخش مدیا هم باید گفت که مرورگر موبایل هم مثل مرورگر دسکتاپه و امکاناتش بسته به نوع مرورگر موبایل فرق می‌کنه. اگه از فلش پشتیبانی میکنه میتونید از فلش استفاده کنید و اگه از html5 پشتیبانی میکنه میتونید از audio و video تو html5 استفاده کنید. تنها تفاوت مرورگر موبال صفحه کوچیکشه که باید برای اون یه فکری بکنید.

----------


## mehdidanesh

با سلام دوست عزیز، من فراموش کردم که بگم بایستی این رو در قالب یک پروژه (پایان نامه) ارائه بدم به همین دلیل باید یکسری مطالب رو بخونم تا درک کنم و اون رو توضیح بدم.

----------


## abbasalim

سلام اینجا یه سری آموزش گذاشتم فکر کنم واسه شروع خوب باشه :) :
جی کوئری موبایل

----------


## mehdidanesh

> سلام اینجا یه سری آموزش گذاشتم فکر کنم واسه شروع خوب باشه :) :
> جی کوئری موبایل


دستت درد نکنه دوست عزیز، اگه کتب فارسی چیزی داشتی ممنون می شم
باز هم تشکر

----------

